
CoinLaunch – Launch your own cryptocurrency for free - AlaskaCasey
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/13/build-your-own-token-sale-with-coinlaunchs-coincreator/
======
tonetheman
The extension they use for chrome can watch everything you do on the
internets... :(

That stopped me. It looks interesting though.

It would be cool if there was a way to install chrome extensions in an
isolated spot.

------
Alghero90
That's what the world needs right now, more of these coins.

------
preillyme
I like it. The Coin Creator seems to work well. Will be curious to see how it
grows over time.

